# KAT VON D LOCK IT FOUNDATION and ESTEE LAUDER DOUBLE WEAR  in MAC NC45



## xandraxelestine (Jun 25, 2015)

I really need your help people, its another foundation matter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 . I really want to purchase Kat von d lock it AND estee lauder double wear foundations, but there is no sephora store in my country, and id have to order online. the problem now is the shade i should order, I am a MAC NC45 and a black opal truly topaz. Really hope you guys would be able to help out. I have tried Findation, to see if i would be able to know my perfect shade, but sometimes, they make alot of mistakes. Waiting for your response. thanks


----------



## Afrosol (Jul 1, 2015)

I'm NC45 and I purchased the Lock It Tattoo in Deep 71 I think, since my skin is more on the Caramel side but the other ones were either to beige-ish or with horrible red undertones. I have to say that the coverage is very nice but this is the type of foundation you want to use for a night out since I find that even with a good primer, it tends to oxidize in my skin (I have combination skin). You have to work very fast with it, one side of your face first and then the other one, because it dries... fast! It IS a little too dark but if I want to use it during the day, I usually mix it with something cheap like L'Oreak True Match N7 Classic Tan (Neutral) and that does the trick. Overall I dont have many scars to cover but I tried it over one of my tattoos and yes it has amazing coverage. I prefer it when I want that 'caked' / I am wearing makeup look.

  For Estee Laude Double wear, I use intensity 4.0 and well, its okay. Make sure you use a good moisturizer and primer first, I just got it and have only used it once but its okay, for me, is more like a winter foundation, or a 'work days' foundation. Wished I had more to say, lol


----------



## alle685 (Jul 7, 2015)

I'm a little darker than a NC45 and I match deep 71 and I wear 5W2 in the double wear.   Everyone I know who is a NC45, wears a 5w1 in double wear. Hope that helps.


----------



## neonbright (Jul 11, 2015)

I use all of this and it lasted through over 100 degree heat and 75% humidity and over 8 hours.  I use 6W1 Sandalwood.  I am loving it for the summer.


----------



## sagehen (Jul 11, 2015)

neonbright said:


> I use all of this and it lasted through over 100 degree heat and 75% humidity and over 8 hours.  I use 6W1 Sandalwood.  I am loving it for the summer.


  Is that the Becca ever matte primer?  That stuff is game changing for the summer once I figured out how to use it best for me.


----------



## neonbright (Jul 12, 2015)

sagehen said:


> Is that the Becca ever matte primer?  That stuff is game changing for the summer once I figured out how to use it best for me.


  Yes it is Becca Ever Matte Primer, I only put it in my "I" or "T" zone and any other primer I am into everywhere else.  I have to tap and blend the Becca primer on and do not use it on any dray area it will ball up, some other people use a foundation brush to apply it.


----------



## xandraxelestine (Jul 19, 2015)

that was super helpful, it turns out that i might nit even be a mac nc45 any more, cause each time i wear my mac studio fix fluid in nc45, i find that it seems the color is not just right for me. its a little darker than me, but for some reason the mua at the mac store matched me to that shade 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , black opal total concealing foundation in truly topaz is a better match, but that foundation transfers like crazy, i think its a thing with all black opal foundations. Thanks for your response tho. Do you know if they have samples of the lock it foundation? i might have to get some to find what works best for me.


----------



## montREALady (Oct 1, 2015)

Late to the party but I'm NW45 in MAC (that's up for debate) and use Rich Chestnut (5C1) in this foundation. I've been using it since the Spring and I absolutely adore it. I apply it with a damp beauty blender and their (EL) Illuminating Perfecting Primer under.


----------



## lexielex (Oct 24, 2015)

I used Kat Von D lock it in 66 and I'm NW 43 in studio sculpt. I love Kat Von D but you do have to move quickly. I didn't feel it was too heavy tho.
  I've seen many flawless faces using Double Wear and its on my list to try. I'm not loyal to foundation I like to try them all out.


----------



## xShine (Oct 29, 2015)

Yeah. I am pretty sure I am somewhere about an NC45 but I bought the DW in 5w2, rich caramel and it's too red. I would try the DW's ending in 1, but stay within the 5 range.


----------



## Tknappe (Sep 6, 2016)

I can never find the right color.


----------



## montREALady (Sep 7, 2016)

Tknappe said:


> I can never find the right color.



For EL go to Macy's to get a free 10-day sample. They last me forever. I was using 5C1 (Rich Chestnut) and when they expanded their range, 6N1 (Mocha) matched me better in the summer and I plan to buy it when my little sample is done.


----------



## Tknappe (Sep 8, 2016)

Thanks!


----------

